# AOL GEHACKT



## Anonymous (1 März 2002)

Hallo! Wurde am 27.02.2002 gehackt. Jemand hat sich zugriff zu meinen Internet geschafft und in der ganzen Nacht 10,5 Stunden (7,56€) gesurf. Ist es jemanden auch schon mal so etwas passiert? Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mich davor schützen kann???


----------



## Heiko (1 März 2002)

Installier keine Software die Du nicht kennst, informiere Dich über die Problematik und vor allem *ändere Dein Passwort für Deinen Internetzugang!*


----------

